# SWOAPE signature request



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Would the members mind adding their first name to their signatures?

like this
|
|
V


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Actually, are any of you good with graphic design and photoshop? We could me a small banner with the member and club name. Save it as a .psd file add we can easily change it for new members.

Maybe I'll start on that....


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Not at all... I actually perfer people using my real name vs my screen name (for those of you who actually know it). Screen names wedo I put beginning, but now seem kinda...how do I put this.....clandestine.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

*original poster*

Erik,

I wouldn't mind doing that if it were just here among us what, 20? or so here in the SWOAPE, but out there in the whole of APC I feel weird using my real name in my sig line, since it is rather a unique name unlike yours. Maybe once I start knowing just how small the world actually is and get to know the folks out there, it would not feel so odd. Maybe it would feel different if my name were Karen, Jane, Heather or Kathy, but for now it just feels strange to have people know that a Dineen, living in Dayton is here. It's just too much information about me. Not that anyone on APC couldn't stop in our forum and see me sign here now ...

Dineen


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> Actually, are any of you good with graphic design and photoshop? We could me a small banner with the member and club name. Save it as a .psd file add we can easily change it for new members.
> 
> Maybe I'll start on that....


A banner sounds like a good idea Troy, I mean Eric  Maybe it could come in handy for making name tags for the meetings too! That is something I forgot to do for the last meeting so someone remind me for this meeting. I probably should print some up for the September meeting also...

Too much info huh Dineen...I guess you would never go for having your pic as your Avatar huh?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

EcleckticGirl said:


> Erik,
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing that if it were just here among us what, 20? or so here in the SWOAPE, but out there in the whole of APC I feel weird using my real name in my sig line, since it is rather a unique name unlike yours. Maybe once I start knowing just how small the world actually is and get to know the folks out there, it would not feel so odd. Maybe it would feel different if my name were Karen, Jane, Heather or Kathy, but for now it just feels strange to have people know that a Dineen, living in Dayton is here. It's just too much information about me. Not that anyone on APC couldn't stop in our forum and see me sign here now ...
> 
> Dineen


Not to freak you out or anything, but if I wanted to, in about five minutes I could find out where you live, what color your house is, how many cars are in your driveway, how many trees are in your neighbors yard, where you went to high school, credit history, what kind of car you drive, all the jobs you've ever had, and a hell of a lot more info.... Example, the other day some punk ass kid called here and pranked my mom. Withing 15 seconds of them hanging up, I knew their name, address, and even had a satellite image of their very nice house on the private drive about 15 minutes away from my house. My point is that a first name in a sig is nothing...I just thought it would be nice for us to call eachother by first names.

MP - I started working on a small banner this past Saturday but as soon as I started entering text, the power went out for a couple hours.

eri*K*


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh, what the heck. Here you go, Erik.

Matt, you'd be surprised the number of personal pictures I have on a meeting place website out there! LOL I don't use my name there though. That little mermaid avatar is my own artwork and I happen to think she suits the aquatic theme. The original is a copper enamel tile approximately 4" square so it reduced rather well.

It is just because people like Erik CAN find out everything so easily about someone so quickly that's so freaky that I am cautious about using my unique name.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Woo! Way to go, Dineen! :biggrin: 

I'll get around to making SWOAPE banners eventually...provided the power doesn't go out in the middle of it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like you made Eric's day Dineen  

I did the majority of my house hunting from Maryland using methods similar to what Eric mentioned. Used satellite images to scope out the neighborhoods, etc. There were a lot of nice homes on the market that were not in very appealing neighborhoods. Those MLS listings sure do leave a lot of stuff out...

Looking forward to the banner Eric. Maybe then we can exchange them with Tom's site and get some discounts on membership for the club members who are interested!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

EriK 

It means honorable ruler....now I just have to find something to rule over.

Anybody want to donate pictures for the banner?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I can donate a few pics but most of the plant pics I have are single specimens and pretty small. I can't get a good pic of my tank with my camcorder. It's not the best at whole tank shots!

I'll e-mail you a few.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Geez, Eri*K* you're so easy....lol.

If my adding my name to my sig line made you grin and whoop, I just wonder what would happen if Matt spelled your name right on the same day?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I guess that is why he keeps highlighting the K in his name  I'll get it right one of these days...


----------

